# my plants detriating



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i bought a new amazon sword yesterday and the green part of the leaves are disappearing and leaving behind a skeliton, but the thing is i dont want this to happen to the other plants in my tank, what could be causing this?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

we need way more info concearning your tank setup.

IMO, it sounds like a multitude of problems: not enough light, bad water conditions, no fertilizer.. but I can't be sure until you give more info.


----------

